# can I use Glass blocks from Home depot in the tank?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to make some kind of pedestal for the skimmer in the pump and was thinking about these

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont see why not its just glass.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Use cut PVC and eggcrate =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you mean eggcrate from homedepot, but they have it painted in white

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it should be white plastic...not painted. You can cut and zip tie pieces of the egg crate to make a box/pedestal, then you don't loose any water volume.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks all. Done as suggested

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

